# Looking for a trailer recommendation



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

I bought a new SUV (Jeep GC Diesel) and think I would rather trailer our yaks instead to putting them on top.

Does anyone have any recommendation on a dedicated yak trailer? I would rather not go the Harbor Freight route if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

smlobx said:


> I bought a new SUV (Jeep GC Diesel) and think I would rather trailer our yaks instead to putting them on top.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendation on a dedicated yak trailer? I would rather not go the Harbor Freight route if possible.
> 
> Thanks!


There is a Few Malone makes on but they are quite pricey, 2 grand range.. JAM


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks brotha!
Yeah I saw those as well as a few by Yakima but am looking for someone who actually has one......


----------



## g8rbait (Jun 26, 2011)

I have the Malone micro (I think) and am very happy with it. It holds my two Hobie yaks no problem. The arm that attaches to the hitch can also slide back into trailer for storage. I think it cost me about $1800 at Appomattox River Co. Only issue is that the bars the yaks sit on have sharp ends (not covered or protected) and it has taken some gashes out of kids not paying attention!


----------



## charlieru (Aug 30, 2012)

Check out my thread I posted on another forum about the one I "built" out of a jetski trailer. I did not break the bank building it and made it it easier to transport in my corolla.
http://www.snaggedline.com/showthread.php?9020-Finished-Trailer


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Northern Tool has a decent one for about $500


----------



## gonzofishes (Jun 27, 2014)

*Harbor Freight*

Harbor Freight sells a couple of small trailers for under $300. They can be easily customized with wood or metal to hold several yaks.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

charlieru said:


> Check out my thread I posted on another forum about the one I "built" out of a jetski trailer. I did not break the bank building it and made it it easier to transport in my corolla.
> http://www.snaggedline.com/showthread.php?9020-Finished-Trailer


That's probably your best choice right there, especially considering you can launch and retrieve off the trailer. If you are handy with tools you can mod it up yourself. Used PWC trailers around here go for about $400.


----------



## charlieru (Aug 30, 2012)

Yakkin said:


> That's probably your best choice right there, especially considering you can launch and retrieve off the trailer. If you are handy with tools you can mod it up yourself. Used PWC trailers around here go for about $400.


+1 on this comment, check out the full version of it it in action. Works awesome with my small corolla.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Charlieru
Do you think you could haul 2 yaks on a single jet ski trailer?

PS nice rig!


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

A single jet ski trailer can easily hold two yacks after being rigged for it. My 1st trailer was a single ski trailer and it was rigged to hold 4.


----------



## charlieru (Aug 30, 2012)

smlobx said:


> Charlieru
> Do you think you could haul 2 yaks on a single jet ski trailer?
> 
> PS nice rig!


Thanks smlobx, I tell you that I can definitely rig it for two kayaks if add another set of saddles to it, and I would dare say that I can put three kayaks if I push it.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Bass Pro had a 2 yak trailer similar to the Malone for 799. I saw it last weekend in Richmond.


----------

